# Reptile Zoo Pictures!



## Kayti (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi guys! So, on my birthday my boyfriend and I went to this "Serpentarium" in Monroe, Washington. (I was in Seattle for the holidays). I'll post the other reptiles here, and I'll put the tortoises and turtles in the Photos section. 
Overall, I'm pretty torn on what to say about the place. There were huge discrepancies in the level of care from animal to animal; some had huge, great enclosures, and some looked neglected. However, it was definitely an amazing collection. All of their venomous snakes were defanged, which is a practice I'm sure is controversial, but seems to me to be pretty cruel. All of the snakes looked in great shape though; very active, and most had great big enclosures. The tortoises didn't look so great. I took pictures of literally every single animal, and I've uploaded quite a few of them. 






Basking water monitor, with a view of Monroe  When I peaked over the edge of their enclosure, the one on the ground started pacing/trying to stand up to reach me. Really awesome creatures. 





Albino American Alligator basking/napping. His enclosure was a bit larger than this picture makes it seem, but it was very empty. He is a 5 year old male. 





Another American Alligator, separate enclosure.





11 year old Reticulated Python- he had a huge enclosure, with a giant tree/stump thing to climb. 





Green Iguana.





Rhinoceros Iguana!





Emerald Tree Boa, one of my favorite snakes of all time.





Argentine Black and white Tegu! I spent a lot of time with this guy. He was napping, but whenever anyone would stop by to look at him, he'd open one eye and give you a look. His enclosure looked okay to me, but a bit dry/boring, and no places to burrow. 




He is so beautiful though.





This guy is an Ambon Sail-Tailed Lizard. He was Noah's favorite, because whenever we would walk by he would stare right at us, or try to leap at us. I took this picture during the one second when he was holding still. 





Veiled Chameleon, very interested in the camera. 





I believe this was one of the Black throated Monitors, he was itching his neck on his stump.





Albino Monocled Cobra, really beautiful snake, and awesome personality. 









Green tree python. 





Moroccan Uromastyx.





Frilled Lizard. 





This guy is a Cuban Rock Iguana, if I remember correctly.





Neotropical x Easter Diamondback cross. 










Green Anaconda, with just her nose peaking out of the water. 





Me, trying to comprehend being next to a snake that could eat me.  





Albino Burmese Python








Taiwanese Beauty Snake





Crested Gecko! He was alone in a 18 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra.





Awesome Bearded Dragon enclosure





African Bullfrog, roughly the size of a dinner plate!






Here's a link to all the photos I uploaded!
http://s786.photobucket.com/albums/yy148/kayti88/Reptile%20Zoo/


----------



## chadk (Dec 31, 2009)

Great pics!

This place is just 10 minutes from my house 

Your "Ambon Sail-Tailed Lizard" is actually a green chinese water dragon. I have 2  Sometimes their signs get messed up as they are always moving things around.

They seem to take pretty good care of their critters. Not perfect, but better than a lot of places. I can get picky about things (like the bearded dragons and torts), but in general, they try really hard.

They have grown a LOT over the years. And keep in mind that lots of their animals are just dumped off on them. So the torts that look really bad probably came that way.


I visite them a few times a year. My kids love it. I could spend all day there


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, those are some really interesting photos! I'll never forget a photo I saw in a book in some classroom I was teaching, that showed either a python or an anaconda (it was in Asia, so probably python) consuming a deer. A large deer.

That is one country I will not be visiting. I'll view the photo books, thank you very much!

Glad you got to go on such a fun outing for your birthday!


----------



## Floof (Dec 31, 2009)

Venomous are illegal in Washington.. Now I'm confused. Does that not apply to venomoids, or do the authorities just not give a crap?

They're all very pretty. I especially like the Taiwan Beauty... (But I might just be biased--moody or not, my TBS is among my favorites.) Is that one above the anaconda some kind of skink? Skinks are such awesome animals! (Oh, and by the way, your photobucket album can't be accessed without a password. I wanna see mooore! xD)

I'll definitely have to stop by that place if ever I'm in the area. =)


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 31, 2009)

Please post more if you have them! Its funny, I know people that keep several of those species in private collections as pets! Including the monitors, rhino igs, skins, most of the chondros, and of course the tegu and crested, both of which I have!

I'd love to see more pictures though! Oh, and love the hat!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2009)

Kayti:

You need to put that picture of you in this thread:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-217.html

Might be nice to add a pic of the BF too!


----------



## Kayti (Jan 1, 2010)

chadk said:


> Your "Ambon Sail-Tailed Lizard" is actually a green chinese water dragon. I have 2  Sometimes their signs get messed up as they are always moving things around.



You're totally right! And it was my fault- I just noticed you can see the reflection of the tegu in the glass, and the sail-tailed was across the room!
Here's the real Ambon Sail-Tailed:











> I'd love to see more pictures though! Oh, and love the hat!


Thanks 

And I just fixed the album so it's public!



> Might be nice to add a pic of the BF too!



Here's a picture of Noah next to an albino ? climbing the glass! 





And here he is when I forced him to stand next to the white's tree frog enclosure for a size reference  





He's the best boyfriend ever. He drove up from Portland after he got back from Honolulu to surprise me for my birfday


----------



## Shelly (Jan 1, 2010)

You don't look old enough to have a boyfriend.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 1, 2010)

Shelly said:


> You don't look old enough to have a boyfriend.



The zoo trip was for her 21st bday.


----------



## Kayti (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll scan you a copy of my driver's license if you don't believe me!


----------



## Shelly (Jan 2, 2010)

Kayti said:


> I'll scan you a copy of my driver's license if you don't believe me!



Cool! I can use it to buy beer!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like it was an interesting and fun place for you two to spend some time. Sounds like a pretty special guy to me.


----------



## Isa (Jan 2, 2010)

Kayti, 
thanks for sharing the nice pictures with us  What a nice way to spend the day (your Birthday ). I am sure you and your boyfriend spent a wonderful day


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures!! Thanks for sharing 
And Happy Belated Birthday!


----------

